

XCOM: Enemy Unknown coming to Linux this summer - smacktoward
http://www.polygon.com/2014/5/27/5754686/xcom-enemy-unknown-linux-release-summer

======
viraptor
I've got mixed feelings about this one. It's a great game and the remake is
amazing. They did a really good job refreshing it to the new hardware/software
capabilities.

On the other hand they don't seem to care about what was released. The game
has some crashing bugs (not on specific action - it just dies sometimes) but I
haven't seen any update on android yet. They don't seem to care that the game
is still marked incompatible with nexus 7. (even though it works on nexus 5
just fine) It looks like they just want to release it for every platform
possible, but don't care what happens next. Support forum is mostly just
users. I hope I'm mistaken...

~~~
TillE
XCOM is an excellent game, but I'd argue that it fails as a remake. Despite
the superficial similarities, it's a completely different game. It owes quite
a lot to modern boardgames of the past 10-15 years, and not so much to the
trend of highly detailed, simulationist computer games in the early 90s which
had X-COM as one of its crown jewels.

Both the combat and the strategic phases of XCOM are very boardgamey in their
own way. And it works, it's great fun. But in terms of game design, it's about
as far away from X-COM as you can get while still retaining the same basic
components.

~~~
viraptor
What do you think are the biggest changes? To be honest I was too young to
fully appreciate the original xcom when it came out, so I don't remember that
many big differences. I think the update in soldiers levelling up is a big
one. Very different approach to bases/hangars is another. Engineers/scientists
as resources are newish. But that's in the planning part - what's so different
in the combat phase apart from abilities? I think the areas were larger and
the AI did more things than "attack" and "flee", but I'm not 100% sure. I
don't remember enemy units being dropped onto the battlefield as the mission
progressed either.

------
ChrisAntaki
Great, this is one of the best games I've ever played. There are mods for it
too, which will hopefully also see Linux support.

